# Pariah Mid - Boost Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Elijah-Baley (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm trying to understand how works the Mid Boost pot without look at the schematic. 

Edit: I was wrong, I know how that pot works!
A few of days ago I was trying to add to the schematic, that actually seen because I got it from a veroboard layout, a pot to change the frequency without use a switch.


----------

